# 70 Jahre deutsches Fernsehen



## SteveJ (24 Dez. 2022)

Für die Fernseh-Branche gibt es zur Weihnachtszeit ein Jubiläum zu feiern: Das regelmäßige Fernsehen mit ständigem Programm gibt es seit nun 70 Jahren.

Ein Jubiläum, das gewissermaßen doppelt begangen werden kann, denn im damals getrennten Deutschland startete das Fernsehprogramm 1952 um vier Tage versetzt: in der DDR bereits am 21. Dezember und in der BRD schließlich am 25. Dezember.
Seit diesen Tagen hat das Fernsehen allgemein und mit ihm auch die Branche der TV-Hersteller eine rasante (technische) Entwicklung genommen.

Regelmäßiges Programm
Der Startschuss des regelmäßigen Fernsehprogramms in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland fiel mit einem Fernsehspiel als erster Sendung.
Bereits am 27. März 1953 fassten die ARD-Anstalten den Beschluss zu einem gemeinsamen Programm, dem "Deutschen Fernsehen".
Nur rund ein halbes Jahr später, am 2. Juni 1953, begann mit der Übertragung der Krönungsfeierlichkeiten der heuer im September verstorbenen britischen Königin Elizabeth II. das Zeitalter der internationalen Fernseh-Direktübertragung.

Im Jahr 1957 überschritt die Zahl der angemeldeten Fernseher die Millionengrenze, 1958 fiel der Beschluss für ein zweites Fernsehprogramm.
Zeitgleich mit dem Kabel-Pilotprojekt starteten 1984 dann auch die ersten privaten Programme in der BRD.

Innovative technische Entwicklung im Fernsehen
Die Entwicklung des ständigen Fernsehprogramms wurde dabei stets von einer Reihe an technischen Innovationen wie:

Kabel-Fernbedienungen (1954)
Halbleitertechnik (1956)
Farbfernsehen (1967)
der serienmäßigen Fernbedienung (1975)
dem Videotext (1977)
dem Stereo- und Zweikanalton (1981)
der Satelliten-Übertragung (1985)
Auch in den 1990er Jahren wurde die technologische Entwicklung des Fernsehens von weiteren Innovationen wie PALplus (1991) und der digitalen Übertragung im DVB-Standard (1995) gekennzeichnet.

Fernsehen: nach wie vor ein viel genutztes Medium
Gerade aber im vergangenen Jahrzehnt bis in die aktuelle Zeit hat sich die Geschichte der Innovationen rund um das Medium Fernsehen mit noch höherem Tempo fortgesetzt:
Längst gehören flache TV-Bildschirme zum Standard in deutschen Wohnzimmern und hoch auflösende Fernsehprogramme (HDTV) sind ebenso etabliert.
Darüber hinaus sind mittlerweile auch die ersten Programme in Ultra-HD auf Sendung.

Mit der Verschmelzung von Fernsehen und Internet zu Smart-TV sowie den vielfältigen Streamingdiensten haben sich mittlerweile zudem viele neue Programmangebote eröffnet.
So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass nach wie vor kaum ein anderes Medium so intensiv genutzt wird wie das Fernsehen:
Laut der der Studie "ARD/ZDF-Massenkommunikation Trend 2022" sehen die Menschen in Deutschland pro Tag im Durchschnitt 214 Minuten fern.
In 95% aller Haushalte in Deutschland steht mindestens ein Fernseher.

Technologisch entwickelt sich das Fernsehen insbesondere in den Bereichen Digitalisierung und hochauflösende Fernsehen (HDTV) rasant weiter.

Für viele von uns gehören zu den prägendsten Kindheitserinnerungen die an das Fernsehen.
Auch können sich Kinder und Jugendliche von heute nicht mehr vorstellen, dass es mal einen Sendeschluss gab und man dann dieses Bild sah:





In den 60er, 70er, 80er oder 90er Jahren haben viele von uns Stunden am Tag vor dem Schwarz-Weiß-Fernseher oder dann dem Farbfernseher verbracht.

*Die 60er:*
In den 60er Jahren wurde der Begriff des Straßenfegers geprägt. Bei Kult-Kriminalfilmen wie "Das Halstuch" lag die Einschaltquote damals bei bis zu 93%.
Aber auch Fernsehserien wie "Stahlnetz" oder Samstagabendshows wie "Am laufenden Band" waren Publikumsmagneten und wecken Erinnerungen an die gute alte Zeit.

Weitere bekannte Sendungen:

Ein Platz für Tiere
Raumpatrouille Orion
Hase Cäsar
Bonanza
Flipper
Das Dschungelbuch (Disney)
Zum blauen Bock
Musik aus Studio B
Der 7. Sinn
Spiel ohne Grenzen
Einer wird gewinnen
Die Montagsmaler
Was bin ich?
*Die 70er:*
Die 70er waren geprägt von großen Fernsehshows wie “Der große Preis” mit Wum und Wendelin, “Am laufenden Band” oder der “ZDF-Hitparade”.
Aber auch populäre Serien wie “Raumschiff Enterprise”, “Pipi Langstrumpf” oder “Tatort” wurden in diesem Jahrzehnt erstmals ausgestrahlt.
Technisch entwickelte sich das Fernsehen auch weiter. So wurde das Farbfernsehen 1967 auf der Funkausstellung in Berlin vorgestellt.
Der Einzug in die deutschen TV-Haushalte folgte dann in den 70er Jahren. Die erste Fernsehshow in Farbe war “Der goldene Schuß”.

Weitere bekannte Sendungen:

Western von gestern
Rauchende Colts
Väter der Klamotte
Hobbythek
Musik ist Trumpf
Derrick
Die Jetsons
1, 2 oder 3
Grisu, der kleine Drache
Dalli Dalli
Disco
Heidi
Wickie und die starken Männer
Nils Holgersson
Pan Tau
Familie Barbapapa
Mondbasis Alpha 1
U.F.O.
Das feuerrote Spielmobil
Tim Thaler
Catweazle
Tom und Jerry
Fünf Freunde
Drei Engel für Charlie
Nonstop Nonsens
Ein echter Wiener geht nicht unter
*Die 80er:*
In den 80er Jahren, genau 1985, drängt das Privatfernsehen mit den ersten Sendern Sat.1 und RTL plus auf den Fernsehmarkt.
Die Sender setzen ihren Schwerpunkt auf Unterhaltung.
Man erinnert sich gerne an Kult-Shows wie “Tutti Frutti”, die den Privaten erste Marktanteile verschafften. 😜
Durch die Privatsender gewinnt auch die und Fernsehwerbung an Bedeutung. Das Duracell-Männchen, Clearasil oder Palmolive wecken Kindheitserinnerungen.

Weitere bekannte Sendungen:

Zini das Wuslon
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Knight Rider
Airwolf
Das A-Team
MacGyver
Captain Future
Meister Eder und sein Pumuckl
Die Fraggles
Luzie, der Schrecken der Straße
Formel Eins (Die Musikshow)
Ruck Zuck
Ronny's Popshow
Schimanski-Tatorte
ALF
Dallas
Denver-Clan
He-Man
Die Schlümpfe
Es war einmal… der Mensch
Tim & Struppi
Kottan ermittelt
Das Traumschiff
Die Schwarzwaldklinik
*Die 90er:*
Seit den 90er Jahren steigt das Senderangebot und die TV-Formate sind geprägt von Fernsehserien, Spielfilmen, Unterhaltungsshows, Dokumentationen und Talkshows (u.a. mit Hans Meiser, Arabella Kiesbauer und Bärbel Schäfer):

Die 100.000 Mark Show
Der Preis ist heiss
Alfred J. Kwak
Chip & Chap
Akte X
GZSZ
Beverly Hills, 90210
Alle unter einem Dach
Der Prinz von Bel-Air
Eine schrecklich nette Familie
Hör mal, wer da hämmert
Emergency Room
Baywatch
Raumschiff Enterprise – Das nächste Jahrhundert
Star Trek: Raumschiff Voyager
Stargate - Kommando SG-1
Friends
Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen
Die Sopranos
Mr. Bean
Kommissar Rex
Familie Heinz Becker

Quellen: Ippen-Digital, digitalfernsehen.de, erinnerstdudich.de, Wikipedia


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Und bei all den Informationen darf man eines nicht vergessen.... 1973 wurde die GEZ gegründet..... Seitdem zahlen wir jedes Jahr mehr Zwangsgebühr für immer schlechtes Programm.


----------

